# Configuring Exchange Acct for Outlook 2011



## stick1977 (Sep 2, 2010)

Full Name: Natalia Grace
Email Address: ngrace @ company.org
Method: User Name and Password
Username: COMPANY.ORG\[email protected]
Password: password entered

Microsoft Exchange Server: https:// mail . company . org (use SSL is checked) port 443

Directory Service Server: keeps defaulting to "Inside far left panel #1" and uses SSL and default port 3269.

When I close the settings, I get "Mail could not be received at this time, unknown username or password. Your username/password or security settings may be incorrect. Would you like to try entering the password again?" 

I don't understand what I'm doing wrong...thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are there ways to enter in the information for incoming and out going servers? Also, have you checked with your IT department to make sure the security certificates are matching?


----------



## stick1977 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am the IT department. What certificates have to match? I know when I got to mail.company.org it says that the certificate is expired.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a pain, and you may have to contact Microsoft about it, but their email clients and server seem to have issues if certificates are mismatched or expired. That is the extent of my knowledge of the subject. I have no idea where to find them, how to check them, or how to use them.


----------

